# Best Hbs In Area?



## Greeno (16/6/09)

Hey Guys,

Just wondering which HBS you go to? I have been to the one in C'town but thats all.

Cheers,

Greeno


----------



## schooey (16/6/09)

I haven't been there since I left Sydney a while ago, but I'm pretty sure there are a fair few AHBer's that frequent ESB @ Peakhurst...


----------



## Greeno (16/6/09)

schooey said:


> I haven't been there since I left Sydney a while ago, but I'm pretty sure there are a fair few AHBer's that frequent ESB @ Peakhurst...



Was sorta hoping for some closer to the Macarthur area..


----------



## 3GumsBrewing (16/6/09)

ESB @ Peakhurst is only up the M5, its the one I use all the time. No idea about futher south though.

Cheers
DK


----------



## white.grant (16/6/09)

The Campbelltown homebrew shop is truly awful but it is the only one in the Macarthur area. 

It is really worth the drive a little further either to ESB at Peakhurst or to Northern Brew at Wonoona. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Greeno (16/6/09)

Grantw said:


> The Campbelltown homebrew shop is truly awful but it is the only one in the Macarthur area.
> 
> It is really worth the drive a little further either to ESB at Peakhurst or to Northern Brew at Wonoona.
> 
> ...




What about the one at Casula? anyone been there?


----------



## MCT (16/6/09)

Greeno said:


> What about the one at Casula? anyone been there?


Hey mate, Casula Country is OK, depends what you want.
Are you doing kits, partials or all grain?
There are quite a few of us brewers out this way, check out http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/Macarthur...er_Enthusiasts/

Most of us buy our grains and hops etc through bulk buys which normally works out pretty cheap.
If it's hops your after, let me know. I have many kilos more than I need right now.


----------



## Greeno (17/6/09)

MCT said:


> Hey mate, Casula Country is OK, depends what you want.
> Are you doing kits, partials or all grain?
> There are quite a few of us brewers out this way, check out http://au.groups.yahoo.com/group/Macarthur...er_Enthusiasts/
> 
> ...




Hey Mate,

Im only a newbie, just getting into. Setting up my bar at the moment but then i will be doing some kits. A family friend is right into it and he brews AG.. So im hoping to move to that once i have some experience.

cheers,

Greeno


----------



## .DJ. (17/6/09)

I find casula ok for basic needs.

I only go to Campbelltown in EMERGENCIES!!

anthing else (hops, yeast, spec grains) Craftbrewer it is!


----------



## Bribie G (17/6/09)

If you are going to start off with kits as most of us have, probably better to get the kits from BigW etc and order your bits and pieces such as better yeasts, hops etc online from the sponsors at the top of the page, where you will obtain fresh, reliable and properly stored stock. To kick yourself off you could do worse than a complete Coopers starter kit. Forget the Brigalow or Tooheys outfits, the tin that comes with them is pretty feral.


----------



## Warrior Poet (21/7/09)

I went to the Campbelltown store the other day and didn't think it was that bad. Why do people think it is scary? The bloke who runs Country Brewer at Casula is a top bloke and is always helpful.

The Brew Shop at Peakhurst is awesome. Is that the same as people are quoting ESB? :blink: 

I'm only a kit brewer at the moment so these places are pretty good for me.


----------



## Warrior Poet (21/7/09)

Warrior Poet said:


> The Brew Shop at Peakhurst is awesome. Is that the same as people are quoting ESB? :blink:



<EDIT>

No, it's not. :huh:


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

+1 for what Bribie said. In fact you can order all your gear online. I can think of three HB's (not specifically the sponsors, dunno either way, but check it out anyway) that offer free delivery for orders over $100. That's going to be cheaper than driving to your local, no matter how good or bad they are.


----------



## .DJ. (21/7/09)

Warrior Poet said:


> I went to the Campbelltown store the other day and didn't think it was that bad. Why do people think it is scary? The bloke who runs Country Brewer at Casula is a top bloke and is always helpful.
> 
> The Brew Shop at Peakhurst is awesome. Is that the same as people are quoting ESB? :blink:
> 
> I'm only a kit brewer at the moment so these places are pretty good for me.


The guy at Campbelltown has no idea... I was there one day and a guy walked in, wanting to get into AG and obviously wanting to spend money and get some advice. He said, (insert German accent here) _"dont bother, its takes too much time and doesnt taste anybetter"_ and that was it... 

Another time, I was doing a lager, went and bought 2 packets of yeast and promptly told me I shouldnt be pitching both packets of yeast...

another time, I went in asking for amarillo hops. He said "no such hop exist"

and he has a fridge in there, NEVER been offered a beer... :angry: :lol:


----------



## Batz (21/7/09)

Renegade said:


> +1 for what Bribie said. In fact you can order all your gear online. I can think of three HB's (not specifically the sponsors, dunno either way, but check it out anyway) that offer free delivery for orders over $100. That's going to be cheaper than driving to your local, no matter how good or bad they are.




Free delivery would be a big plus, I did an order a while back and the wrong item was sent, I paid for postage and then had to pay for return postage as well :angry: .I would have been better going to my LHBS.

Batz


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> (insert German accent here) _"dont bother, its takes too much time and doesnt taste anybetter"_ and that was it...



Chermins know nahsink about beer. 

Seriously,this guy sounds like a tosser.


----------



## .DJ. (21/7/09)

the "I've never heard of amarillo" was the one that got me....

Heard of JSGA mate? :huh:


----------



## Greeno (21/7/09)

I went in there on saturday and bought some POR hops, he told me it was very hard to get it but had a little bit left out the back... i also got some US-05... Put my first brew down yesterday.. so fingers crossed.

I took my Font to Casula yesterday to have Craig go over it and replace the lines, he seems like a good bloke, very helpful.


----------



## thunderchild (21/7/09)

Craftbrewer - It's worth the postage for the service


----------



## Batz (21/7/09)

thunderchild said:


> Craftbrewer - It's worth the postage for the service




Unless you have to return it

Batz


----------



## wambesi (21/7/09)

Greeno said:


> I went in there on saturday and bought some POR hops, he told me it was very hard to get it but had a little bit left out the back... i also got some US-05... Put my first brew down yesterday.. so fingers crossed.
> 
> I took my Font to Casula yesterday to have Craig go over it and replace the lines, he seems like a good bloke, very helpful.



Craig is good for a chat, nice easy going and helpful bloke. I get my LDME and Dex as well as some Jerky, Cheese and coffee beans there but for grains/yeasts I usually shop elsewhere, mainly as there is more range at some of the other places.


----------



## RagingBull (21/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> The guy at Campbelltown has no idea... I was there one day and a guy walked in, wanting to get into AG and obviously wanting to spend money and get some advice. He said, (insert German accent here) _"dont bother, its takes too much time and doesnt taste anybetter"_ and that was it...
> 
> Another time, I was doing a lager, went and bought 2 packets of yeast and promptly told me I shouldnt be pitching both packets of yeast...
> 
> ...



Had my swmbo in there with her sister the other day getting me an addtional packet of dried yeast. She stood around for ages in the shop until the old german bloke appeared (most probably from the crapper) - she could have easily looted the place big time - had she had the know what to grab how.. Very rude and sexist old bloke apparently... How does his business survive?

Sydney is just too big to have to drive one-way 25mins on average to a decent brew shop. Bulk Mail order for convenience and most probably savings when you think of how good our sponsors are.


----------



## Renegade (21/7/09)

All hail the good sponsors. 







Can anyone tell me which of them offer free postage ? I would like to start ordering from one of them if they offer that.


----------



## Brewman_ (21/7/09)

I have been to Cambelltown many, many times, and I must say it can be an interesting experience. I was however offered beer on quite a few occasions and very early in the morning. I would say the store is quite good for the beginner, he normally has a well stocked store so if you know what you want you can get it. If you are serious, you might want to talk to other stores in the area to get more info though.

May I just comment on the advise to buy from Big W as well as the net as the way to go. I totally disagree with this approach for the beginner unless they have no desire to learn.
Two reasons I disagree.
Big W will only ever provide a narrow and limited range of product that is OK for beginners but of no interest to experienced brewers and you can get no advice. So how do you become a better brewer how do you learn?
The net offers a massive range of very good products, but without advise, experience, mentoring or coaching how does the new brewer know what to purchase and how to use the products to acheive the result they are after. Again where is the ability to learn?

This is where you need contact with the LHBS to get started. Fair enough some stores are not up to it - I know, and at some point your knowledge will allow you to be very independent in your selection of products and and methods to use them. Until then you need to find a source of advise/ knowledge, and sure AHB is one, but in my experience a good LHBS is important and well worth finding.

Fear_n_Loath.


----------



## wambesi (21/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Can anyone tell me which of them offer free postage ? I would like to start ordering from one of them if they offer that.



The Brew Shop for Sydney shoppers, order over $75 and it's deducted according to their web site.


----------



## matti (21/7/09)

Are we talking South west!?
I've got give Casula the thumbs up for most new brewer and K+K as the most appealing Shop.

If you venture to the brew shop in Campbelltown be sure to be frank with Manfred or he will lead you haywire.

Personally I have no problem with "Manny". He'll get what you want that is available for no added extra cost.
You just have to wait for it to get there and check when the deliveries come.
I recall ordering in three varieties of hops and he said to me how much I was interested in was very helpful in ordering the hops in and it took about a week.

As for Peakhurst They are the best but be prepared to wait. They have little problem telling you if they have run into any problems along the way.
A delivery will take a bout a 10 day to several weeks.

Maybe that why i've got give the wrap to a certain sponsor for quick and prompt service and good feedback. hint hint

My best advice is, Make sure you know what you're after and be adamant you get the service and price YOU are happy with....

Enough preaching I'll go back to my Unwooded Chardonnay and pond over when and if I'll find time to get a decent brew together again....

Matti


----------



## Jase (21/7/09)

Warrior Poet said:


> <EDIT>
> 
> No, it's not. :huh:



Placed an order last week with ESB for some grains, hops, yeast and whirlfloc tablets for 1st AG.

When I went to collect, Richard told me that I need to buy the whirlfloc tablets from The Brew Shop in Peakhurst. 

He told me that ESB was the wholesale side of the business whereas The Brew Shop was the retail side of the business.

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## bum (21/7/09)

fear_n_loath said:


> Big W will only ever provide a narrow and limited range of product that is OK for beginners but of no interest to experienced brewers and you can get no advice. So how do you become a better brewer how do you learn?
> The net offers a massive range of very good products, but without advise, experience, mentoring or coaching how does the new brewer know what to purchase and how to use the products to acheive the result they are after. Again where is the ability to learn?



May I ask a serious question - why did you start reading this board?


----------



## Warrior Poet (22/7/09)

Jase said:


> Placed an order last week with ESB for some grains, hops, yeast and whirlfloc tablets for 1st AG.
> 
> When I went to collect, Richard told me that I need to buy the whirlfloc tablets from The Brew Shop in Peakhurst.
> 
> ...




Gotcha.  

Love the Brew Shop but it's harder getting there these days as I have moved from Milperra to Picton but might give the mail order a go. :icon_cheers:


----------



## /// (22/7/09)

Bit of a sunday drive, but all things brewing is tops, best store for beginner / intermediate brewers I have ever been in.

Scotty


----------



## .DJ. (22/7/09)

where is that scotty?


----------



## Warrior Poet (22/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> where is that scotty?



Yeah, where is this fabled Brew Shop that is open on a Sunday? <_<


----------



## .DJ. (22/7/09)

Shop 5/7 Sophia Street Albion Park, NSW, 2527


----------



## Warrior Poet (22/7/09)

.DJ. said:


> Shop 5/7 Sophia Street Albion Park, NSW, 2527





:beerbang:


----------



## /// (22/7/09)

And you can head up the hill for Pies at Robbo .... !!!


----------



## white.grant (22/7/09)

or to Kiama for an ice cream


----------



## Warrior Poet (22/7/09)

/// said:


> And you can head up the hill for Pies at Robbo .... !!!



This is sounding better & better, I think I might be heading down there this weekend. :icon_drool2:


----------



## .DJ. (22/7/09)

/// said:


> And you can head up the hill for Pies at Robbo .... !!!



shouldnt you also head back via the 5ibc?? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Brewman_ (23/7/09)

bum said:


> May I ask a serious question - why did you start reading this board?




I started reading because I am intersted in the local HB stores, I do use them. That is the point of my initial reply.

Fear_n_loath


----------



## Fourstar (23/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Can anyone tell me which of them offer free postage ? I would like to start ordering from one of them if they offer that.



Nothings ever free.. they would just include that in their cost of products.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/09)

Batz said:


> Free delivery would be a big plus, I did an order a while back and the wrong item was sent, I paid for postage and then had to pay for return postage as well :angry: .I would have been better going to my LHBS.
> 
> Batz


What thats not right! Paying for some one elses stuff up.Sounds like a place to avoid , where was that ?
GB


----------



## MCT (24/7/09)

Fourstar said:


> Nothings ever free.. they would just include that in their cost of products.



Dunno about that, check the pricing of JW malts on the brew shop site.
Gotta be the best priced grain in Sydney, plus they deliver it to your door for nix if you order 2 bags.


----------



## clean brewer (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What thats not right! Paying for some one elses stuff up.Sounds like a place to avoid , where was that ?
> GB



You know where it was from, it was stated...  

I had the same thing happen aswell just recently, bought something from somewhere that is selling it for another supplier, was a bit of a problem with the item, had to pay to send it back and then they had to pay to send it back to me, so all in all, it cost probably another $20+ in postage when I actually had picked it up from supplier originally and not paid postage in the first place.....

But, I couldnt get it from my LHBS let alone anything else for that matter....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## Renegade (24/7/09)

To give credit where it's due, I made a forum statement about free postage and cheap grain, and a well known store owner PM'd me inquiring as to who I was referring to. No, this wasn't him getting the shits (after all, I didn't mention the store, and I shan't now) but simply so he can stay on top of the game as far as his prices are concerned - good for the home brewers, yes? Retailer attitudes like this mean that, ultimately, we are the winners. 

So following the aforementioned PM, I thought I would do some cost comparisons of my total shopping list and compare my nominated supplier to the PM author's store prices. It couldn't be done though, for several reasons. Firstly because I had unhopped liquid extracts on my list, of which the PM author doesn't stock. Secondly because he doesn't stock the same brand of Australian grains (apart from a few odds & sods). And finally, because I'm buying in small quantities, five kilo's of base grain, and one kilo lots of three or four spec. grains etc. 

Instead, I thought about ordering just the grains from the author of the PM, but with small quantities, it worked out slightly more expensive than if I included them in the order with my liquid malts as part of my original order. And that was simply due to the postage (vs free postage). What was established however, that if buying 25kg bags at a time, then the PM author's shop is most defiantly cheaper than my original nominated supplier. Good to know for future reference. 

Enter "The Brew Shop" discussion in this thread. I did some cost comparisons - over my entire shopping list - between my nominated supplier, (who is far cheaper than the guy I used to buy from!) and not only does The Brew Shop have exactly the same products I am looking for, they are a full $25 cheaper overall (on an order that was a mere $160.00 to start with). Therefore, for _*my*_ requirements at the moment, The Brew Shop is going to find themselves a new customer. 

No affiliation yada yada yada - and no statement is being made as to the cost savings to be had when ordering larger quantities of grain only from certain well-loved vendors. But for my specific needs, and after crunching the numbers, TBS delivers on price. Each home brewers needs will differ, dependent on what's required to stock the brewery pantry.


----------



## clean brewer (24/7/09)

Well said Renegade..  

And yes a certain Retailer on here likes to stay in the loop of whats going on and try to keep in line with other suppliers(where possible), most times they are to busy with there business than researching other sites, but get there information from Posts on here and respond accordingly..

Well done "Certain Retailer"


----------



## Batz (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What thats not right! Paying for some one elses stuff up.Sounds like a place to avoid , where was that ?
> GB




Well the story was I ordered two things, interesting I rang the owner to ask if he carried the items before I ordered as well.
One was a Turbo yeast and the other a liquid hop for a kit friend. The yeast turned out to be a Turbo Clear not yeast at all, and the hops had leaked out half the content.I emailed the shop and was told to repack and post back at my expense and a return would be sent, it was.
I suppose what pissed me was that I could have bought the yeast as I normally do for about the same price at my LHBS (be it 30km away) I was in a hurry and though it was worth the extra $6.00 or so to have it within a few days. The way it worked out, it took well over a week and cost me twice the price.

I still order from the retailer, although were possible I have it collected. There have been many brewers I have related this story to and none have had a similar experience, perhaps it's just me  

Yes it was Craftbrewer

Batz


----------



## Renegade (24/7/09)

Batz said:


> One was a Turbo yeast and the other a liquid hop for a kit friend. The yeast turned out to be a Turbo Clear not yeast at all,



:icon_offtopic: Hey Batz, I've not used that stuff for brewing _beer_ before. Wotcha doing with that, then ?


----------



## bum (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> What thats not right! Paying for some one elses stuff up.Sounds like a place to avoid , where was that ?
> GB



I seem to recall someone making a long winded and impassioned post recently suggesting that you never had and never would make posts such as these.

fear_n_loath, when I say "board" I mean AHB, not this particular thread. I wouldn't question your motivations for reading a thread. Never mind.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/09)

bum said:


> I seem to recall someone making a long winded and impassioned post recently suggesting that you never had and never would make posts such as these.
> 
> fear_n_loath, when I say "board" I mean AHB, not this particular thread. I wouldn't question your motivations for reading a thread. Never mind.


Bum ,Ok you pay for some one else stuff up if thats what you like and think is the right way to treat your customers, I dont care! Its your money.And dont quote some else's post and imply that they are my thoughts..They are not.
GB


----------



## roger mellie (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Bum ,Ok you pay for some one else stuff up if thats what you like and think is the right way to treat your customers, I dont care! Its your money.And dont quote some else's post and imply that they are my thoughts..They are not.
> GB



FFS GB - Petulance doesnt suit you mate - Your a cracking chap and all that - world class brewer - but trying to score points on every perceived slip up a certain other retailer makes doesnt read well - IMHO you just make yourself look like a dick.

Let it go

RM


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (24/7/09)

roger mellie said:


> FFS GB - Petulance doesnt suit you mate - Your a cracking chap and all that - world class brewer - but trying to score points on every perceived slip up a certain other retailer makes doesnt read well - IMHO you just make yourself look like a dick.
> 
> Let it go
> 
> RM


ROLFL , Still in Darwin?
GB


----------



## bum (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And dont quote some else's post and imply that they are my thoughts..They are not.



That is an odd thing to say when trying to infer a position other than the one I intended.


----------



## Screwtop (24/7/09)

roger mellie said:


> FFS GB - Petulance doesnt suit you mate - Your a cracking chap and all that - world class brewer - but trying to score points on every perceived slip up a certain other retailer makes doesnt read well - IMHO you just make yourself look like a dick.
> 
> Let it go
> 
> RM




:lol: GOLD!

Here in Gympie it goes like this at the LHBS.

G'day mate, can I have two packs of S-04 and two packs of S-05 please? ............ er...ah.....S-04........ "yeah mate"................he, looking in the fridge (which is a good thing) "that's yeast right"? "Mate, two of the blue ones and two of the pink ones please" he.....oh yep ok!

:lol:


----------



## roger mellie (24/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> ROLFL , Still in Darwin?
> GB



Yep - here till Xmas.

Completely bummed that I have no access to beer with flavour - scheming to to a clandestine brew - the brew will be simple - the kegging might require some cloak and dagger
h34r:


----------



## Brewman_ (25/7/09)

fear_n_loath, when I say "board" I mean AHB, not this particular thread. I wouldn't question your motivations for reading a thread. Never mind.
[/quote]


Bum,
I am a brewer like any other person, I like reading the boards and if I can help or ask a question I will. Same as you. Cheers&beers.
Fear_n_Loath


----------



## bum (26/7/09)

The reason I said "never mind" was because I didn't want to continue what could appear to be an aggressive conversation and try to explain what is a really obvious point which you still refuse to get.

Never mind.


----------



## Renegade (26/7/09)

bum said:


> The reason I said "never mind" was because I didn't want to continue what could appear to be an aggressive conversation and try to explain what is a really obvious point which you still refuse to get.
> 
> Never mind.



Let me spell it out. No idea why bum is often misunderstood - he ain't speaking in riddles. 

Fear & loathing , what's the value of (often misleading) LHBS 'mentoring' when we have a resource far better in AHB. And by extension, for a new brewer who is a member here, he/she really has no need to shop anywhere else but at Coles for supplies. It's cheaper, and its convenient. To make 'good' kits & bits beer, one really only need order through a LHBS a couple of times a year for hop & grain replenishment.


----------



## Warrior Poet (30/7/09)

Anyway, went for a little drive on Saturday & ended up at Northern Brew at Woonona.

Awesome little shop, top service.  

Would have liked to spend a little more time in there but had to pick my lovely wife up from Wollongong. :huh:


----------



## Bribie G (30/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> :lol: GOLD!
> 
> Here in Gympie it goes like this at the LHBS.
> 
> ...



I quite accidentally came across a very clean, neat and well run store on Aerodrome Rd Maroochydore where they have a big soft drinks style glass fronted fridge with hops and yeasts in, a basic selection such as US-05 but heaps of Morgans Lager yeast that I use in my Aussie Standard Lagers and hard to get elsewhere. It's a QLD yeast and I had to get my last lot ex Sydney <_< Picked up a few packets of Fermentis as well for my collection and they were the same price as the sponsors.
He's mainly a kit n kilo place but we had a good yarn and quite a few people came in for their tin of Morgans and bag of brew enhancer while I was in there.

Edit: speling


----------



## Scruffy (30/7/09)

Not really singing its praises - just the odd proximity...
- you could spit from the porch of our gaff, and it would fly over the roof of this tiny shop - Seriously, if you bought the smallest shed at Bunnings and assembled it, minus one of the sides (i.e. a triangle), that's how big, ...strictly K&K, nice folk, reasonable prices. They're open on Sundays & Mondays...  

They're blimmin everywhere in this country!!

edit - two els in spelling Bribie mate!! - oh, i see... h34r:


----------



## Batz (30/7/09)

Screwtop said:


> :lol: GOLD!
> 
> Here in Gympie it goes like this at the LHBS.
> 
> ...




But very nice to be able to grab these when needed Screwy.
Perhaps not an AG store but I find it handy at times and the owners are pleasant enough.

Batz


----------



## big d (30/7/09)

Grains/hops/yeast running way low so time for a visit to my local ex-sponsor tomorrow after his Thursday grain run and sure to have a great mag and a few beers(nudge nudge).

Cheers
Big d


----------



## dc59 (13/9/09)

.DJ. said:


> The guy at Campbelltown has no idea... I was there one day and a guy walked in, wanting to get into AG and obviously wanting to spend money and get some advice. He said, (insert German accent here) _"dont bother, its takes too much time and doesnt taste anybetter"_ and that was it...
> 
> Another time, I was doing a lager, went and bought 2 packets of yeast and promptly told me I shouldnt be pitching both packets of yeast...
> 
> ...



I gave Manny a visit today to get some hops on the way home and can now happily report that not only does he know what Amarillo is, he also sells it. Just about everything filters through to him eventually, he might even find out about the internet soon  .

I find the shop good for yeast and hops as he uses the fridge for both and prices are reasonable. The shop would be fine as well if your a kitter as well as long as you don't ask any questions. He talks a lot for someone with developing social skills.

Big +1 for Craig of Casula homebrew being both friendly and helpful. Can order 25kg of JW base malt for $60 as well, so prices are on par with most. Plus plenty of your kits and other HBS essentials.


----------



## Screwtop (1/6/11)

The only homebrew shop in the area, Gympie Home Brew Shop is:

Under New Management 


New owner Dave is catering to Beer Brewers as well as the Spirit Folk. He's surprised at how many homebrewers have dropped in over the past couple of weeks since taking over, and has already had to replenish stocks. A breath of fresh air, he says he needs to learn from brewers what they need and what to stock. 

He's off to a great start installing a display fridge to store yeast etc. Get in and support him, we finally have a LHBS supporting beer brewers.


Screwy


----------



## Linz (1/6/11)

Screwtop said:


> The only homebrew shop in the area, Gympie Home Brew Shop is:
> 
> *A really long drive from Campbelltown NSW...Not that it hasn't been done before* :lol:
> 
> Screwy


----------



## nathen (8/7/11)

Craig of Casula homebrew has helped me out a lot.great bloke


----------



## Warrior Poet (14/3/13)

Bump!!!!
Haven't bin on here in ages. Got absolutely sick of washing bottles so I'm kegging now. :icon_drool2:

Anyway, just letting you all know about a brew shop in Mittagong, nearly opposite the church.

Anyone tried it out, going to visit this arvo.


----------



## Warrior Poet (14/3/13)

On another note, this place has died. :unsure:


----------



## matti (22/6/14)

Hello.
I have notice that Casula Home brew shop shut down and Manfred's old place in Campelltown is still going. Last time I was there it was for sale and I am not sure who runs the place anymore. As previous post said this place has died. I keep getting reminders to go the M.A.L.E monthly meets still but my life so hectic that I can't find time to sit down and have quite beer with old brew chumps and occasionally have turned back to mega swill at times. Is there any brew shops that are worth going to, let me know and I may drop in in one of my wonders away from home through the south west Sydney areas.
The mad Swede is dwelling with man - machine - method - material - mother nature and Measurement and writing 20 page quality reports and trying to stay alive at the same time. Currently One ale a week is my quota and this is midday Saturday.
Cannot wait until the kids have cleared the garage that I can find time to make All grain American Pale Ale again. I think i have to restock on all that grain as it has been sitting for two years in couple of tuns that I Purchase from master Linz. It took a lot of effort just to log in again to see if there is anything going on with MALE.
The only way to find out is to make my way to one of this monthly meets and eat some pizza and beer I suppose.
The mad swede is signing out as he has to endure a full day of sitting down and Learn and teach other how to conduct an Internal Audit.
I wish you all a long and happy life.

Take care and you may see me or hear from me if my partner allows and the kid get there home work done on time. Kid are now 9, 13 and 15 and it is little difficult to help with home work ,get my own work done and pay bills and find time to put a brew together,


----------



## thirsty.work (26/7/14)

Hi matti,
Northern Brew in the northern suburbs of Wollongong is my local supplier, and they stock everything u need - even stuff to do ur own spirits..under new mgmt now, they're pretty good!


----------



## salesmanmic (6/3/18)

Warrior Poet said:


> Bump!!!!
> Haven't bin on here in ages. Got absolutely sick of washing bottles so I'm kegging now. :icon_drool2:
> 
> Anyway, just letting you all know about a brew shop in Mittagong, nearly opposite the church.
> ...


The shop moved behind Repco and has a new owner ... 224 Old Hume Highway


----------

